
Show HN: Opps Daily – Daily software opportunity email - cdiamand
http://www.oppsdaily.com
======
cdiamand
An example of one of the opportunities -

The Opportunity

"I work in the healthcare industry as a radiologist.

A painful problem that I face is getting a hold of clinicians. I often need to
get a hold of a clinician to tell them about an important finding on the
imaging examination for their patient. Unfortunately, the current system of
pagers is not satisfactory.

I would like a software program that allows me to send out secure texts to
their cellphone with a read receipt so that I know that they have gotten the
information. I could text it to their phone, give the medical record number
and name of the patient, and receive a time stamp of when they looked at my
text. I would need a separate program that would record the time stamp and it
would need to be completely secure to comply with HIPAA.

I would definitely pay for this software. It would save me so much time. It
would save millions of dollars a year just at my institution. We need to get
rid of pagers, they are so out of date."

------
levlevlev
Seems pretty cool - I signed up for a trial for a similar service
(nugget.one), but didn't end up converting because of the price. If this is
free (with sponsors/ads), or more affordable ($5-10/month), I could definitely
see myself signing up for it.

~~~
cdiamand
Thanks :)

Yep, planning on keeping the e-mail free forever!

Hopefully down the road I'll be able to monetize some other aspect, maybe an
archive of all the emails or something like that. I'm open to ideas!

